# [x11-xfce4] Real & auto transparency

## rzabcio

Nie mam pojęcia jak zrobić w xfce automatyczną i prawdziwą przezroczystość. Wiem co to composite, x11-drm, xcompmgr, transset... Jednak jak to sensownie złożyć w całość? Widziałem na screenshotach wielu osób przezroczyste teminale więc musi być jakiś lepszy sposób niż wskazywanie transsetowi jakie okno ma to zrobić przezroczystym.

Mam poprawnie skonfigurowaną nvidię (glxgears powyżej 1500 fpsów - z włączonym x11-drm). Jednak po włączeniu composite'a nie ma akceleracji (glxinfo pokazuje brak rozszerzenia GLX). xcompmgr o ile się nie mylę w Xfce nie jest potrzebny. Więc korzystam z samego transseta - działa doskonale. Ale czy nie można tego zautomatyzować? I nie wyłączać glxa?

Z drugiej strony - w laptopie na chipsecie intela udało mi się włączyć composite'a na x11-drm (glxgears ~900fps) z włączoną akceleracją. (Ale wydajność samego transseta była mizerna.) Dla nvidii też musi być więc jakiś sposób. Oczywiście odpowiedniego HOWTOsa przeszedłem.

No i jeszcze kwestia automatycznej przezroczystości.

Jak to wszystko złożyć w zgraną całość?

----------

## Sahin

Możesz zmieniać przezroczystość za pomocą kółka myszy i klawisza Ctrl. Zainstaluj zbindkeys i w katalogu domowym utwórz pliczek .xbindkeysrc :

```
"transset-df --min 0.1 -p --dec 0.2"

 control + b:4

"transset-df -p --inc 0.1"

 control + b:5 
```

----------

## rzabcio

To nadal nie jest zupełnie to co chciałem, ale spróbuję, dzięki!

Tylko... co to jest transset-df?

----------

## pax82

 *Quote:*   

> Mam poprawnie skonfigurowaną nvidię (glxgears powyżej 1500 fpsów - z włączonym x11-drm). Jednak po włączeniu composite'a nie ma akceleracji (glxinfo pokazuje brak rozszerzenia GLX).

 

Jak chcesz miec GLX dla NVidii i composite to sprawdz czy w xorg.conf masz taki wpis:

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

oraz

```
Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
```

 w sekcji Screen

----------

## rzabcio

O właśnie! Tego mi brakowało. Dzięki pax82.

Sprawdzę potem - teraz pracuję na tym nieszczęsnym Intelu.  :Smile: 

A co można zrobić z automatyczną przezroczystością?

----------

## pax82

 *Quote:*   

> A co można zrobić z automatyczną przezroczystością?

 Xfce4 z svn ma to automatycznie ustawaine w opcjach widnow managera, jakia ma byc przezroczystosc samego obramowania, jaka ma byc okna ktore jest w tle, jaka okna przenoszonego. Arsen opisal to na sowim blogu arsen.gentoo.pl. Niestety np. ma tego buga ze ja ksie wlaczy xcompr to przy maksymalizacji okna zaslanai ono panel :/ Co mnie osobicie deneruje. Atomat jest tez w kde do composite. Mozna pokombinowac z polaczeniem windwos managera z Xfce z gnomem. Ogolnie gdyby nie to ze nie mam ikonek xfce po tym jak skomilowalem recznie xfce4-svn do /opt/xfce4/, to juz bym siedizal na xfce4.

----------

## rzabcio

Blog Arsena nie pomógł:

```
# urxvt -depth 32 -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/aaaa

urxvt: "depth": unknown or malformed option.

urxft: "32": malformed option
```

Natomiast:

```
# urxvt -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/aaa

urxvt: can't get colour 'rgba:/0000/0000/0000/aaaa', continuing without.
```

----------

## pax82

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Blog Arsena nie pomógł

 

http://arsen.gentoo.pl/?p=26 (opis xfce4 z svn i dlaczego arsen to lubi  :Wink:  ) czego efektem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3094802.html#3094802 (HOWTO xfce4-svn, czyli ebuildy do wersji svnowej, swoja droga mi nie chodza, sam musialem recznie kompilowac xfce4 z svna).

----------

## rzabcio

No tak... Zapomniałem dodać, że oczywiście mam xfce z svn.

A jaki to ma związek z urxvt?

----------

## pax82

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> No tak... Zapomniałem dodać, że oczywiście mam xfce z svn.
> 
> A jaki to ma związek z urxvt?

 

ups o urxvt zapomnailem :]

http://arsen.gentoo.pl/?p=42  (o urxvt) oraz wyroznijmy zdanie:  By posiadać owy terminal z obsługą compozite należy na vte w wersji 0.11.18 nałożyć ten patch. Następnie na źródła z svn programu terminal należy nałożyć ten patch.. Poszuakj tego zdania w tym poscie, nastepnie wykonaj jak napisane :]

----------

## rzabcio

Przecież ten post nie jest o urxvt tylko o terminal z xfce.  :Smile: 

Już nic nie rozumiem... zresztą i tak nie mam pojęcia jak to spatchować.  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

By urxvt wspierało compozite musisz mieć wersję minimum x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-7.7, pewnie jest zamaskowana i masz niższą wersje.

----------

## rzabcio

Wersja 7.7? System synchronizowany około tygodnia temu i mam:

```
# eix rxvt-u

* x11-terms/rxvt-unicode

     Available versions:  3.0 4.0 5.1 5.3 7.0 7.1

     Installed:           7.1

     Homepage:            http://software.schmorp.de/

     Description:         rxvt clone with XFT and Unicode support
```

Być może nie mam czegoś z samych Xksów...

:: EDIT ::

Hmm... faktycznie. Widzę na gentoo-portage, że jest nowsza. No to leci sync!  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

wyraźnie napisałem 7.7  :Smile: 

```

qlist -Iv rxvt

x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-7.7-r1

```

nie wiem co masz ze swoim drzewkiem ale nie jest one aktualne.

----------

## pax82

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Przecież ten post nie jest o urxvt tylko o terminal z xfce. 

 

Ups, sorki. Ja dzis jakis zamotany jestem :] Myslalem ze ty nie doczytales a to ja niedocytalem. Jeszcze raz sorki.

----------

## rzabcio

I po krzyku. Ale coś nie bardzo działa... Piszę:

```
# urxvt -depth 32 -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/aaaa
```

i co prawda błędów nie ma ale coś przezroczystości nie widać. Tło terminala jest czarne. (Transset oczywiście działa.) Robię to na xfce, intelu, włączony composite, bez xcompmgra (z "xfcowym").

Teraz to już nie wiem o co chodzi...  :Shocked:  Za kilka godzin bedę na desktopie z nvidią to zobaczę tam...

----------

## arsen

spróbuj z moim konfigiem to zrobić http://www.gentoo.pl/~arsen/configs/.Xresources

----------

## rzabcio

Dzięki za konfig jednak... mam z nim tylko "fake transulency"...

----------

## Audiopain

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # urxvt -depth 32 -bg rgba:0000/0000/0000/aaaa
> ```
> ...

 

Mial ktos podobny problem i udalo mu sie go rozwiazac?  :Smile: 

----------

